# Bluebill decoys?



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

What kind of bluebill decoys would you prefer, flambeaus, carrylites, or g&h. I think the ghg are to small.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

weighted keels for sure on big water they hold better in the wind and quanity seems to better than size for divers


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

for broadbill ... I can make my own decoy by thin plywoods.... let me know I can make one or two dozen decoys and sell to u.. broadbill will come right up to my homemake decoy... I have been hunting broadbill alot of time in New York... it is soo fun and u dont need to call broadbill and they will come right up to decoys that I make very easy


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Greenhead,

I just got back from N.D. and got limits of bluebills everyday. You don't have to spend much money on these decoys. Go out and buy the cheapest mallard decoys you can find and paint them black and white. Works best to brush on the paint vs. spraying them. You will have great luck. I think you can buy Remmington mallard decoys for less then $20. Keep your decoy cost low for bluebills. When you get them to decoy they are only about 2 ft above the dekes when you shoot. I lost about 3 dekes out of 3 dz. Hope this helps.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Herters...sure a bit more $$$, but they can take a few stray BB's(which seems to happen a lot when I diver hunt)...


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

*NDJ *you are supposed to shoot the live birds not the plastic ones By the way how far do you lead a deecoy!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

carry lites seem to hold paint very poorly. flambue are nice, but if your real serious about it and if you can afford it i like G&H dekes. they are the best place to get red head dekes too. those super mags look good out there.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

fleet farm is having a sale on G&H dekes right now. there selling the cans and blue bills for $75 a dozen. they are the standard size ones.


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

G&H is the way to go for bluebill decoys and if that is the case fleet farm is the place to be.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

bluebills are stupid ducks u hardly have to even paint the dekes bluebill colors we wanted a bigger spread and used just mallards setup in a bluebill line and still got them. u dont need to spend 75$ on a doz. I believe Cabelas sells a doz for 50$ and remember more is better.

lata, 2d


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You can buy GHG mallards for $15 a dozen right now. I think you could save a bunch of money repainting these.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a mix of diver decoys. Mostly G&H, I like the durability and swivel heads.


----------

